# free form stickfight sequence



## khand50 (Jan 20, 2010)

i posted this on another part of the site.  i was asked to choreograph a play in rockford il in the 80's.  the play was a futuristic theme at a church i used to attend.  a friend of mine asked me to do the work for them and they enjoyed what i did and asked me to be in the play.  this is a little clip that my ex wife filmed with a super 8 camera.  i was teaching locally at the time,  in a style which was similiar to what i would describe as jkd kickboxing with kali added in.   i guess you would now call it jkd concepts but we didnt have a real name for it then.   i called what i did,  "creative martial arts" and have kept that name since the mid eighties.


----------



## Yondanchris (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for the clip, 

 it amazes me how many people are "oohed" and "ahhed" by high kicks (especially spinning), TBO I never really got the point. In my  style of Kenpo there are 2 jump kicks and 2 spinning kicks, we practice kicks high to develop power and flexibility but in our self defense techniques it is rare to have a kick above the solar plexus!! (just some random observations) 

Choreographing must be fun, I will be doing a demo for my church soon as well. 

Thanks Again, 

Chris


----------

